# How to determine CPU Socket type and ram



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

how can i determine the CPU socket type and the type of ram that the pc needs? i am on a dell dimension 2400 right now. is there an app that can tell me?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

get everest home ..it will tell you what you have...

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## kotabear (Jun 5, 2006)

See if this helps. It is a CPU table. It shows the various types of CPU's and their placement. I have it listed below.


Early Intel Pentium 60 - 200 Mhz	Socket 4 / Socket 5
Intel Pentium Pro 166 - 200	Socket 8
Later Intel Pentium 166 - 200 Mhz	Socket 7
Intel Pentium II 233 &#8211; 450 Mhz	Slot 1 
Intel Pentium II Xeon 400 &#8211; 500 Mhz	Slot 2
Intel Pentium II Celeron 266 &#8211; 700 Mhz	Slot 1 / Socket 370
Intel Pentium III 450 Mhz &#8211; 1.26 Ghz Slot 1 / Socket 370
Intel Pentium III Celeron 533 &#8211; 700 Mhz	Socket 370
Intel Pentium III Xeon 500 Mhz &#8211; 1 Ghz	Slot 2
Intel Itanium 733 &#8211; 833 Mhz	Socket 418
Intel Itanium II 900 Mhz &#8211; 1.0 Ghz	Socket 611
Intel Pentium 4 1.3 &#8211; 3.20 Ghz Socket 423, Socket 478
Intel Pentium 4 Xeon 1.4 &#8211; 3.06 Ghz	Socket 603
Intel Pentium 4 Xeon MP 1.4 &#8211; 2.0 Ghz	Socket 603


Early AMD / Cyrix 60 &#8211; 150 Mhz	Socket 7
AMD-K6 Series 200 &#8211; 550 Mhz	Socket 7
Classic AMD Athlon 500 Mhz &#8211; 1 Ghz	Slot A
AMD &#8220;Thunderbird&#8221; Athlon 650 Mhz &#8211; 1.4 Ghz	Socket A
AMD Duron 600 Mhz &#8211; 1.3 Ghz Socket A
AMD Athlon XP 1.3 (1500+) &#8211; 2.16 Ghz (3000+)	Socket A
AMD Opteron 1.4 &#8211; 1.8 Ghz	Socket 940


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

GA-7ZXE(Rev 2.x)

1. Socket A for AMD Duron/Athlon processor
2. VIA KT133A/686B chipset
3. Support PC133 SDRAM
4. AC97 audio chip
5. ATX form factor


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You could also go to Dell's website, key in your service tag number and find out everything about the PC when it was shipped


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

i did go to the dell thing however it does not tell u anything about the socket or ram type


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Download PC Wizard:
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

It will tell you everything you need to know about your system.


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

everest told me everything i wanted to know about the CPU but it doesnt tell me what type of ram it is (pc3200, pc4000 or whatever) how can i foind tht out. i took out the ram from the computer but it has no sticker.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

DDR 2700 and DDR 3200 was what those shipped with.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Documentation: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim2400/en/sm_en/specs.htm


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Everest should tell you what's installed. Under motherboard click on SPD.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

win2kpro said:


> Everest should tell you what's installed. Under motherboard click on SPD.


Funny Crucial shows 2700 and 3200 and Dell shows 2100 and 2700...I have seen that before.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I've seen those kind of differences also, but Everest will tell him what he has installed.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

2100 is rarely sold now.

Here's Crucial's note for the 2400: 


> Important information about your system
> PC3200 is listed as an option for this system and will either operate at 266MHz or 333MHz depending on the FSB setting. The system is not capable of operating with an 800MHz FSB so it cannot operate the PC3200 at 400MHz.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> 2100 is rarely sold now.
> 
> Here's Crucial's note for the 2400:


 Thanks I missed that...


----------

